# Learning sublimation



## maskman (Apr 2, 2011)

I wanted to write this for future sublimation people. I am learning sublimation as well,lol

So, We had to make about 15 shirts for a soccer team we are sponsoring, nothing special ( name and number on back , logo on front). We figure we would also place the numbers on the sleeves and a patch style design on the other sleeve. No Big Deal....
So I ran about 13 shirts and had the last two to go when I noticed the shirts were getting strange markings, namely up around the shoulder area. Here is a picture.

















So , I cleaned everything , printed out a new sheet and pressed again . I got the same result only this time it became more clear what was happening.

















I finally figured it out ....
I pressed the front and back first , then pressed the sleeves. so when i was pressing the sleeves , the front of the shirt folded and since I was pressing all day the bottom of the press was extremely hot and it was transferring some of the ink from the front to the folds in the shirt.

In order to correct this , I pressed the sleeves first and the front and back last.

after changing the pressing order, all went fine for the last two shirts.


----------



## mgparrish (Jul 9, 2005)

maskman said:


> I wanted to write this for future sublimation people. I am learning sublimation as well,lol
> 
> So, We had to make about 15 shirts for a soccer team we are sponsoring, nothing special ( name and number on back , logo on front). We figure we would also place the numbers on the sleeves and a patch style design on the other sleeve. No Big Deal....
> So I ran about 13 shirts and had the last two to go when I noticed the shirts were getting strange markings, namely up around the shoulder area. Here is a picture.
> ...


Why are you using 50/50 tshirts? Suggest you wash these before you get to carried away. 

You need 100% polyester tshirts.


----------



## maskman (Apr 2, 2011)

mgparrish said:


> Why are you using 50/50 tshirts? Suggest you wash these before you ge to carried away.
> 
> You need 100% polyester tshirts.


 These were 50/50. I want the distressed look. we ran a few first and washed them as a test all were fine


----------



## mgparrish (Jul 9, 2005)

maskman said:


> These were 50/50. I want the distressed look.


 
OK, as long as you understood that, future sublimators which you refer to may not.


----------



## maskman (Apr 2, 2011)

I should have been more clear on the finished look , Thanks.


----------



## dyesublimation77 (Oct 10, 2011)

sublimation is good for everything


----------



## dyesublimation77 (Oct 10, 2011)

sublimation is good for everything,the color is very true,and it can make a lot of color in a picpure,that is very convenience and very easy!


----------



## maskman (Apr 2, 2011)

It is good for everything but 100% cotton. 

I will find the test shirt and post a pic of it. My son has been wearing it for the past couple of months ,so its been washed several times.


----------



## maskman (Apr 2, 2011)

ok here are the before and after shots. Remember all make of shirts my turn out differently so remember to test 

shirt Gildan 50/50 

shirt on the right has been washed ----shirt on the left has not 










Here is a close up of the washed 











here is a close up of the unwashed 










here is a pic of a goat with braces


----------



## good4mysoul (Aug 4, 2011)

Thanks for the tip. I m new to sublimation myself and have been testing all sorts of things. I also like the vintage look on a 50/50 shirt - what pressure, temp, and press time do you find is best on these shirts.


----------



## maskman (Apr 2, 2011)

I used a firm pressure, at 400* F or 204*C for 60 sec.


I have had good luck with this combo. then if I have to do a sleeve I add a mouse pad wrapped in parchment paper under the sleeve and reset the pressure.

oh... I also cover with a teflon sheet.


----------



## WerkshopNSW (Jun 6, 2011)

Thanks guys. This is really useful info. I've got 85% polyester 15% red tshirts that I was wondering what to do with. Was a tad confused with it being such a high polyester count - good for sublimation, but a dark colour - not so good for sublimation. Your green shirt shows that non-whites don't look too bad though. Can I ask what transfer paper you used?


----------



## maskman (Apr 2, 2011)

I used Conde's Texprintxp- hr (11x17). It worked great!


----------



## D.Evo. (Mar 31, 2006)

WerkshopNSW said:


> Thanks guys. This is really useful info. I've got 85% polyester 15% red tshirts that I was wondering what to do with. Was a tad confused with it being such a high polyester count - good for sublimation, but a dark colour - not so good for sublimation. Your green shirt shows that non-whites don't look too bad though. Can I ask what transfer paper you used?


Michelle,

when you print on coloured t-shirts using dye-sublimation - make sure your design is always much darker than the shirt and you'll get great results. 
Obviously, because the inks are not opaque - the colours of the design will not be true: the t-shirt colour will "blend" into them - not good when you need to print coloured logo, but could be great for fashion prints.


----------

